# Prostaglandin for False Pregnancy?



## Inanna40 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sage is our first doe due--first time for us kidding. She is an alpine, FF, now at day 161 of what we thought was a pregnancy. We know the exact breed date --took her to buck on only one day.

On day 159 we had a vet come out and do an ultra sound with a machine meant for cows and they didn't see much, but could not make a definitive determination of no live kid, with that machine. The vet did not want to administer prostaglandin /lutalyse because he said that if there was a live or dead fetus that he missed she could be in danger because she'd have contractions but cervix would not open.

Now this is a young vet-- and I have spoken to and read about so many experiecned goat owners who regularly used lutalyse to induce does, sometimes just so that they can control their kidding time to be present.

So I'm really confused. Sage seems fine health-wise. Not much udder development. We are going to have another vet with a better ultrasound come out today.

My question is, if it is in fact a false pregnancy, is it better to use prostaglandin to try to force the fluid out or just leave her alone if she seems healthy and let it be? 
We're so disappointed and would like to breed her in the fall again. Her half-sister is due in a few weeks so that is something to look forward to.


----------



## Inanna40 (Jan 7, 2011)

Following up on my post  
Second ultra sound different vet confirmed hydrometra and, in fact the recommended treatment in most goat medical books is prostraglandin. No problem with cervix opening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got it resolved. At least you have a live healthy doe you can rebreed.


----------

